# Childproofing a sliding glass door?



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

We need a way to keep our toddler from opening our sliding glass door. Any suggestions?


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Put a long piece of wood in the track to block it from sliding.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

We've got one of those too, but not a toddler (yet). I'm planning on just making sure the screen on the outside is always locked. It's a sticky lock, so I don't think a toddler would have the strength. We've also got the stick for when it's not warm enough to have the door open.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

You have a strong toddler! We use pin locks. You drill a hole through the wood in the middle when the doors are closed and the pin goes through both doors. If you search locks at Lowes, they have other kinds too.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

A determined toddler could get out a piece of wood is my concern. I'd suggest getting a burglar bar, which serves the same purpose, but is mounted in the frame and you can put it out of reach.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limabean1975* 
Put a long piece of wood in the track to block it from sliding.

Ah yes, the old hockey stick security system!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

There are little things you screw onto the metal near the top of the door, you just hand tighten and it doesnt make a hole. We use them for security at my parents vacation house.

At our house, I added one of those suction cup handles so ds can open the sliding door more easily! He lets the dog in and out for us!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
*You have a strong toddler!* We use pin locks. You drill a hole through the wood in the middle when the doors are closed and the pin goes through both doors. If you search locks at Lowes, they have other kinds too.

Yes. Yes, I do. Strong, determined, and way too smart. He can open all of our doors and knows how to lock them, too.









I'll check these ideas out! I know the stick idea won't work though. He'll see us do it once and know how to get it out and open the door. Then the stick will become a weapon.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
A determined toddler could get out a piece of wood is my concern. I'd suggest getting a burglar bar, which serves the same purpose, but is mounted in the frame and you can put it out of reach.

When DD1 was a toddler, we lived in a apartment with a sliding door, and this was what we had.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

lots of options:
http://www.kidsafeinc.com/c=rleIpzQN...Flip-Lock.html
http://www.kidsafeinc.com/c=rleIpzQN...-by-KidCo.html
http://www.totsafe.com/proddetail.asp?prod=8752
http://www.thedoorguardian.com/product.aspx


----------

